# HYDROHOLICS - 1 Pump 8 Dump Install



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

I had a friends interested in juicing his Lexus SC400 with some specific requests. He wanted everything to fit in his spare tire well. He wanted a single pump and 36v with zero fluid transfer and the ability to be plug n’ play with Accuair Switchspeed or E-Level. In addition to his requests there were a few details that I wanted to achieve such as symmetry, remote mounted accumulators, and having the entire setup built on a removable base for ease of installation and service. I got together with Derek and Eric from Hydroholics and this is what I came up with:

1 ProHopper G-Force pump / 8 Hydroholics dump
5 Check Valves
2 Slowdowns
4 Parker Accumulators
3 Optima Batteries
Marzocchi #9
Hydroholics Cylinders
.049 3/8” Stainless DOM Hardline
All hardware is stainless allen bolts

My first step was to create the foundation for the setup. Using 1-1/2” tubing allowed me to cross over all the lines UNDER the rack so that all the lines ON TOP of the rack could have perfect symmetry. Everything was powdercoated black with strategic areas ground to metal for a proper ground:








Next, after many hours of brainstorming, I assembled the 8 dumps in the most compact method possible using all HYDROHOLICS dumps, check, fittings, and slowdowns:








To keep the setup as clean as possible, I hid all the accumulators. The rears were T’d off the top of the cylinders and the fronts were T’d off a bulkhead fitting:















Lastly, I installed the setup in the car and hooked up all the wiring and hardline:


























The end result is a layed out Lexus that rides amazing, has the ability to have all the moves of a 4-pump setup, while all fitting in a 24” diameter spare tire well. It took me a few months to get this done (in my spare time, with the help of my good friend Derek), but my install charge is price well....free! If anyone has questions about this setup feel free to ask me or contact [email protected].








Thx for viewing.

-Aaron


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I love the installs you guys do. Definately thinking outside the box.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Ive heard about this set up and i was really hoping to see it sometine.
Really like the plumbing and the disposition of the whole thing.
Do you have by any chance a diagram of how you plumbed the 8 dumps togheter?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Nice!!!!!!!
8 switches I assume?,

Hey, do you still have your car with the 8 dumps?


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Also, how do you hide the dumps wires?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Always thought the biggest problem with 1 pump would be if there is enough oil to fill 4 cylinders. I suppose if there are 4 -6" cylinders that's like having 2 -12" cylinder like a lot have in the backs of their car.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

YOu don't really fill the whole cylinder though. Most of the times cylinders don't travel their full distance, (especially in the front) so imagine if you just cut off each shaft of each cylinder and laid it in a tank. Even if there's 4 12" cylinders the shafts are still not that big volume wise. There's WAY more fluid than that unless you're running telescopics in a hopper.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Couple pics. These are FAT 8" (probably double the volume of a normal cylinder) and one spare old 8" reds I had laying around. If you take into account the head on the shaft (no ****) the actual shaft would probably BARELY not fit inside the tank. Then take into account all the volume the casing is taking up, and the fact that most front cylinders only move about 4" and you should be fine. 

I had a guy once that thought the fluid filled and emptied the entire line and did this and he got it a little better. This isn't really aimed at you Coupe, just incase any newbies run across this post in the future.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Plus, being a light car, the cylinders are probably skinnys.


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

I appreicate the feedback guys! To answer a few questions:

Dogbone - Thanks for the compliment. If you're looking for a diagram hit up [email protected]. He also has a very similar setup with 2 pumps in a brand new Genesis Coupe with about 4-5 months of use on it. Works perfect every day! To hide the wires I turn the dump coils around backwards, ground them to the dump stem itself, and just get real creative with the remaining wires. 

Dumps - Only 4 switchs as of right now. Accuair control coming up next. Are you talking about my old Acura CL with 4 pumps? That car is long gone...sold to a friend of mine about 5 years ago. Amazing thing about it is that car has been daily driven it's entire life and the original Pro Hopper setup still works perfect with no issues or leaks. These days I have a Nissan Armada with a 2/6 Hydroholics setup I tossed into it:














Mr Coupe - That is a concern I had too. This pump head has threaded intake ports with a custom made intake tube so it sucks oil from the bottom of the tank. No issues...even with the 8's and 10's installed.

OGJordan - You're right. Cylinders don't take up a ton of volume, and this car will fully lock up with oil to spare. I was worried because of all the extra fittings, accumulators, and hardline...but not issues with the intake tube installed. Good reference with the cylinders in the tank. Man those things are rusty! 

Dumps - Standard Hydroholics cylinders on this car. 1-5/8" OD. 

Any other questions...?? lol


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, i have plenty more Qs lol
On the suv, the orizontal coilovers, or at least they look like coilovers from the phone, are they cantilevered to a cilinder on the trailing arm? Or they have an oil intake and you hooked them up to work like accumulators? Looks real trick.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Yes that is nice to hear that your car is still working after all these years. 
You do good work. Clean as hell. Keep it up.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Sounds good. I designed my cadillac to get all 8" out of my front strokes so not everyone uses just a portion of their stroke. Drawing fluid from the bottom is a good idea. Just the thought of 4 cylinders filling with fluid plus that big marzocchi in there taking up space I would thing it would be pretty close. If there was ever a problem you could get or make a slightly bigger tank :happysad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dope nice and compact. i figured one of those multi dump manifold would be easier, are those more problematic?


----------



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

I'm not sure if there are any 8-dump manifolds 'currently' on the market (other than Skipper in Japan). I can say, however, that my experience with the ProHopper version was not too good. A company called 'Hydra-Z' used to make one that I had good luck with, but others have not been so lucky. Hydroholics has one in devopment (based on the R/D of this particular install) ... stay tuned.

-Aaron


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

I like the idea of a manifold but maybe you can persuade Hydroholics to make it to where the pressure goes through the first dump/valve and then does a straight shot out to the cylinder port instead of going past the second dump. Yours is going past the second dump. The reason for that is that all solenoid coils will be pointing up. 
That is how I will be putting my dumps together, if I ever get to it.


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

Dumps - there is certianly more than one way to plumb a 1/8. This just seemed like the least fitting-intensive option. If you go straight to the cylinder you will need a check valve after the dump. You will then need to tee the pressure line to the return dump after the check valve. If you're building a setup for speed, this would be a good option...but wasn't high on my priority list. Keep me posted on your install when you begin. Glad to see people giving 8 dumps some thought! It's such a great setup.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

4pumpedCL said:


> I appreicate the feedback guys! To answer a few questions:
> 
> Dogbone - Thanks for the compliment. If you're looking for a diagram hit up [email protected]. He also has a very similar setup with 2 pumps in a brand new Genesis Coupe with about 4-5 months of use on it. Works perfect every day! To hide the wires I turn the dump coils around backwards, ground them to the dump stem itself, and just get real creative with the remaining wires.
> 
> ...



DAMN THAT NISSAN IS SICKKKKKK YOU GUYS ARE OFF THE HOOK WITH CREATIVITY ON YOUR INSTALLS CLEANEST SHIT I'VE SEEN...TOP NOTCH


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

4pumpedCL said:


> OGJordan - You're right. Cylinders don't take up a ton of volume, and this car will fully lock up with oil to spare. I was worried because of all the extra fittings, accumulators, and hardline...but not issues with the intake tube installed. Good reference with the cylinders in the tank. Man those things are rusty!


Yeah they've been sitting for about 3 years in the garage. Just surface rust though, and the shaft is fine


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

4pumpedCL said:


> Dumps - there is certianly more than one way to plumb a 1/8. This just seemed like the least fitting-intensive option. If you go straight to the cylinder you will need a check valve after the dump. You will then need to tee the pressure line to the return dump after the check valve. If you're building a setup for speed, this would be a good option...but wasn't high on my priority list. Keep me posted on your install when you begin. Glad to see people giving 8 dumps some thought! It's such a great setup.


I definitely know about the checks. My first lifted ride back in 95, I had a 79 Cutlass with 1 pump and 4 dumps to the front only. I did that only to be able to hop a little. After I was able to get more dumps and another pump, I did the back the same way. I was able to mimic any 4 pumped car that came my way. Then after letting people see the setup, the name dumps stuck to me. That is why I chose dumps as my user name. Some of the oldest topics are with me answering questions about setups like these. My drawings are even floating around those topics also.


----------



## notbagd (Aug 23, 2012)

Aaron,
Good to see you are still in the scene. You and Derek always did clean work!
AG


----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

:shocked:


----------

